# Analyse Photo Bloqué



## B3no1t88 (21 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis plusieurs semaines et suite à une restauration de mon iPhone sous iOS 15 ( Sans Sauvegarde ), l'analyse de mes photo pour les personnes reste bloqué. j'ai tout essayé : une 2ème et une 3 ème restauration idem ça commence à analyser et se bloque au bout d'un moment.
J'ai essayé de faire un redémarrage forcé, fermer l'appli photo .... à chaque fois connecté en wifi iPhone branché et laissé comme sa toute la nuit et même après plusieurs nuit rien a faire ça reste bloqué. J'ai essayé aussi de réinitialiser les visages, mon Mac a terminé d'analyser mais mon iPhoto pareil bloque encore après avoir commencé. Depuis il y a eu iOS 15.1 mais toujours même problème. 

J'ai essayé aussi d'inverser avec l'iPhone de ma femme. Je me lance donc dans la restauration des 2 iPhone, j'inverse les compte iCloud toujours sans sauvegarde, résultat après 2 nuit, c'est encore bloqué de mon coté et ma femme l'analyse a été terminée la première nuit. je précise nous avons environ le même nombre de photo tout les deux soit 5000 photos.

Je suppose qu'il y a un problème avec mon compte iCloud. J'ai déjà eu a faire des restauration habituellement après une nuit c'est terminé. Je ne pense pas que ça vient d'une photo en particulier car sur le nombre de fois j'ai recommencé l'analyse il bloque aléatoirement, Par moment vers les 1000 d'autre 2000 ou 3000 et il a même bloqué une fois à 200 photos de la fin et surtout aucun problème sur mon Mac. 

Quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème? merci


----------



## radioman (24 Novembre 2021)

B3no1t88 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème? merci


au passage d'iPhoto à Photos j'ai eu une galère sur les visages, à force de relancer l'analyse ça a fini par tout retrouver mais sur plus d'une semaine !
l'analyse se fait quand l'appli est lancée, mais en arrière-plan (quand tu fait autre chose sur une autre appli …)


----------

